# White Zone?



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

It's been awhile now and haven't heard any new. I was wondering if anyone has any updated information regarding the white zone bill in congress? I would like to see satellite channels HDTV for ABC, CBS, FOX, and NBC made available to those of us who live in areas where these networks have HD but only broadcast in SD.


----------

